# Dedicated Hunter WARNING



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Fellow hunters and sportsman, I feel that it is my duty to warn you about the Dedicated Hunter program in the state of Utah. First of all, let me give you a little bit of background on my volunteer efforts for the state of Utah. 7 years ago I signed up with the “Communities Fishing Program”. For two years, I taught kids the basics of fishing and to enjoy the outdoors. For the last 5 years, I have served (volunteered) on the “CWMU Advisory Committee”. Both of these volunteer services were great opportunities and I enjoyed my services. I enjoyed the programs so much that I decided the Dedicated Hunter program would be a great way to volunteer and also gain additional hunting benefits for my efforts. The first time I joined the program, I completed 10 additional hours (50) of the required 40 hours. This was not rolled over, but I was ok with that decision. Overall, the experience wasn’t bad. However, two years ago when I signed up for the program again things had changed. The projects were near impossible to find, and many of them required distant travel. The only projects I could find in Northern Utah were on Antelope Island, and this is where my story begins.

I have attached my story and the email I received back from the program coordinator Jodie Anderson:

“I found the project listed on the DWR website and I believe it consisted of fixing up the bison corral. I thought it might be fun to go out there and do some hours. I talked to ****** and worked out a time to come out (around 12:00). I took a half day of vacation at work (4 hours) and went out to the island. When I arrived at the booth before crossing over to the Island, I confirmed with the lady that I was meeting ****** at the Bison Corrals. I drove over to the Bison corrals and there were just a bunch of visitors. I waited for a while, and then decided to walk around and try to locate ******. I searched all over and finally found an employee who said that ****** was in a different area working on something else. I went up to the area he described and there was only one vehicle up there. I assumed it was ******, but could not find her. I walked all over trying to find someone and could not see anyone. I then waited in the car for quite a while and finally talked to the owner of the vehicle who finally returned. He told me that ****** had most likely left for the day. I gave up at that point and headed home. I was on the island from about 12:00-4:00 (4 hours). 

The next day ****** called me and apologized that she was not able to meet up with me. I think she realized she had forgot to meet me at the agreed time and location. She said that we could meet up again the following week for another try. She gave me a few details for the next project and said to meet up with her again around noon If I remember correctly. However, she didn't give me all the details and I had no idea where to meet her. I tried to call a few different times the day of the project, but she didn't answer. I went out to the booth (on the island) and asked where I could find ****** and they acted like she wasn't even there that day. Not wanting to go on a wild goose chase again, I turned around and went back home. 
I do not have any hard feelings about the issue, and I realize that there was just a bit of mis-communication. However, I took hours off of work and several hours in drive time and also searching and waiting time for this project. I think it would be fair for me to receive at least the hours that I actually gave in effort to complete the project as well as compensation for the hours I had to take off of work. 
6 hours Vacation time from work (4 hours the first occasion and 2 hours the second) 
4 hours Total time spent on the Island searching/waiting for ****** on two different occasions. 
10 Total hours 
Thank you for your consideration”
Jodie’s Response:
Hi,
I submitted your request to receive credit for the time you spent trying to find ****** on Antelope Island last year. After much discussion and a lot of thought, the Division Error Committee could not support your request. If you run into this situation again, please contact myself or the State Volunteer Services Coordinator as soon as possible, so we can get the issue resolved.
My email back to Jodie:
"Jodie, 
As an avid supporter and volunteer for several wildlife functions in the state, I have to say I'm very disappointed in this decision. I have supported this program from day one, but like many others I now realize that this program is very one sided. Not awarding a volunteer any hours for spending time away from his family and job to support wildlife activities is a shame. Not only did I spend the time, I also took valuable vacation time off of work, and spent money out of my own pocket to help with these projects. The mistake of the division to not show up to the project at the agreed time and date should not fall upon the volunteers shoulders. 
This experience has showed me how much the division cares for the general public and wildlife volunteers. I will never join this program again and I feel it may be necessary to warn all others in the program of the consequences that fall upon our shoulders when the DWR makes a mistake."
I'm not sure why I was punished for the actions of the DWR. I did everything I could to complete my hours and was not able to complete them. As a result, I have several hours left that I will not be able to complete this year. I will not be able to hunt, and I will have a penalty for next year for not completing the hours. I don't have money to fork out to buy hours. I feel like I was ripped off by the state and I just wanted to warn everyone interested in joining the program.HJB


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

HJB. Sorry to hear about your experience and the run-a-round you got from the program coordinator and DWR. I have no personal experience with this program but I'll certainly think twice before I sign up. Thanks for your post and insight into the downfalls of this program.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

For some stupid reason I applied for and got into the DH program again. July 1 and I still haven't received my tag and COR number so I can't even do any service for my hours. The DH program is getting to be a little bit ridiculous.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We had a similar situation in which we were going to help out with some of our equipment including an excavator and a dump truck. We mobilized the equipment to the site and found that nobody was there. Round trip and loading and unloading we spent about 16 manhours and burned $150 in fuel.

From that point on all we did was the bigger service projects that required many people such as pulling fence and fishing groups. Tried to volunteer for the some of the DWR activities at the hunt expo but they were full before they hit the web page.

That said I think the DH program is a great deal. Although now we refer to it as the Designated Hunter program


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

This will be my 8th year in the DH program. I've never had a single problem or issue with finding a project or with a project coordinator. I'm sure the issues you had are the exception and far from the norm. With that being said you handled yourself a lot better than I would have. I'm not sure if it's possible or even worth your time but you might be able to appeal the decision? Hopefully to someone with a little common sense!


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

izzy,
Not sure why your in such a hurry, you don't have to complete any hours your first year in the program. Just need to have 32 before you get your tag on the third year.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I have personally never had any serious problems with the DH program, except for some hiccups. I almost did not get a tag because hours were not recorded. If I had not had good documentation I would not have hunted that year.

That being said I have talked to a lot of people that have stories similar to HJB, and Mr Muleskinner. And I won't even get into the abuses of DH labor by the division and DH participants. 

I will never participate again. The sad part is that this is a program where a lot of good could be done, but its like anything else with the DWR........


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

That's a bummer and I agree you should have been credited hours but how does that even work with the island being a state parks deal and the DH program being a DWR deal. I know they are both under DNR but they are two different agencies. Maybe as long as it is beneficial for wildlife it doesn't matter who is hosting it?


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I've heard similar frustrations. The "Division Error Committee" should no longer be compensated for their time, just the time where they actually accomplish something.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

mtnrunner260 said:


> That's a bummer and I agree you should have been credited hours but how does that even work with the island being a state parks deal and the DH program being a DWR deal. I know they are both under DNR but they are two different agencies. Maybe as long as it is beneficial for wildlife it doesn't matter who is hosting it?


IDK, but DHs get used for projects on private hunting clubs as well..........


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> IDK, but DHs get used for projects on private hunting clubs as well..........


fact


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> fact


I get the whole "wildlife does not acknowledge private property boundaries", and "it all still benefits wildlife that belongs to the people" argument.

But when you pull an abstract on many of these properties, and see that it was a DWR official that sold that property to the current owner(a friend of his), and then you learn that that DWR individual also helped line up the federal dollars that went into the private hunting club project, that DHs put the labor in on, and it all starts to look a like everything else that the DWR and its personnel are involved in.....Corruption!

Think this is hypothetical, or one isolated case, try again, its just SOP here in Utah.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

DWR is always the dog, eh?

I've never applied for DH, never will and haven't got anything positive to say about the program. BUT I do understand that it's necessary because without it, a lot of worthwhile DWR projects and events couldn't happen.

Is that the DWR's fault? Why is it that "volunteers" need to be compensated? Or more to the point, why is it that the DWR's funding inadequate for the agency to function without volunteers?

HJB, I suspect that now that you're shed of the edicts of the program, you'll again find enjoyment in volunteering as you did before.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, and a lot of hunting clubs would not be as nice either......

I don't care if its a Pitbull or a Chihuahua.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

"why is it that the DWR's funding inadequate for the agency to function without volunteers?"

Because they killed all the wildlife and can't generate tag revenue.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I have heard similar stories and that is why I have never applied for the DH program. I feel it used to be much more hunter friendly than it is now.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have heard that you can do anything you want to get hours done as long as its DWR approved. Like clearing trails on a given mountain range for example. Not just what they have listed on their web side. Is that true?????

This is my first year in the program and I still haven't got my tag or number yet. I'd like to get it because I don't want to do all 32 hours in my 3rd year. i'd like to break it up a little


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> I have heard that you can do anything you want to get hours done as long as its DWR approved. Like clearing trails on a given mountain range for example. Not just what they have listed on their web side. Is that true?????
> 
> This is my first year in the program and I still haven't got my tag or number yet. I'd like to get it because I don't want to do all 32 hours in my 3rd year. i'd like to break it up a little


Depends on who you are.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It's a very slippery slope to accuse people and agencies of corruption on a public forum. Legal fees to defend yourself or your site in a libel suit can get expensive.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I bet it depends on timing as well. I checked in may, even called to volunteer and it was wide open seemed like they were very eager for help. Only reason it didn't work out was my schedule. It was the first one i tried and it seemed like there was plenty available. if you try and cram it in july and august my guess would be its hard to find projects because everyone else is doing the same thing.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I must be in the minority but I have never had any problems with the DH program and i'm going on my 4th tag this year. Most of my hours the last two tags have come from teaching the hunter education and hunter education plus (shotgun) course for the state so my situation is different from most. I really don't have to work with the DWR officials over the program much other than reporting my hours but that is handled through the hunter ed department after I submit the appropriate paperwork for each course that I teach. The first two years the projects I was involved in were organized and ran proficiently and served a quality purpose. I guess I lucked out. A few friends who have also participated have had both good and bad experiences as some have already touched on. Is it perfect no, does it need revamped? Some aspects of it yes. I think it can and does serve a positive impact when used appropriately.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> It's a very slippery slope to accuse people and agencies of corruption on a public forum. Legal fees to defend yourself or your site in a libel suit can get expensive.


I'm already lawyered up, and can defend every "accusation" in a court of law, with facts, witnesses, and legal documentation. So its not Libel, and when I start dropping names, it won't be defamation either. I won't be the one in front of the judge.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Further more, when I get called a liar for bringing this into the public spot lite, that is libelous.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is my 9th straight year on the DH program, so it sounds like I have more experience with it than most people. The only years I have had struggles with anything are the years that I wait until July or August to try to get my hours done. I have worked with Jodie on a few different projects and have always found her to be very good to deal with. Last year, I talked with Brad Hunt (manger of Hardware Ranch) and they agreed to let me organize a project up there. I was able to round up about 20 volunteers and the project went very well. They credited me with hours for my time spent organizing the project as well as the time spent doing the actual work. I am sorry that some of you have had negative experiences, or have negative things to say about it even though you have never even participated in the program. I plan on applying for it again next year, since my enrollment ends this year.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> It's a very slippery slope to accuse people and agencies of corruption on a public forum. Legal fees to defend yourself or your site in a libel suit can get expensive.


They would have to prove they're not corrupt. Good luck with that.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

The slippery slope comes straight down from Capitol Hill. One can't help but have their feet covered by the **** of others.

My name is Brent and I approve of this message...........


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Lonetree said:


> I'm already lawyered up, and can defend every "accusation" in a court of law, with facts, witnesses, and legal documentation. So its not Libel, and when I start dropping names, it won't be defamation either. I won't be the one in front of the judge.


If you have evidence of corruption why haven't you taken it to the DA's of the respective counties, the State AG and the representatives and senators of the districts these corrupt acts occurred in. I'm sure there are plenty of newspapers in the state that would be willing to follow up and do a story on the corruption you have evidence of, provided of course that the legal documentation you have was obtained legally.


----------



## noisycricket (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm the Dedicated Hunter Program Coordinator out of the Salt Lake office. I don't read the forums as much as I used to, but someone brought this thread to my attention, and I'd like a chance to respond. My reply is a little lengthy, but y'all brought up some good questions and rather than respond to each post individually, I tried to answer all the questions in one place.

The situation in HJB's post is something that I'm aware of, and it is indeed unfortunate that HJB was unable to locate the project crew that day. The project did occur that day, but we are truly unsure of where the miscommunication was, being that this was more than a year ago. We have been working with HJB to find an appropriate solution to his request for credit (under circumstances where no service was rendered) within legal, fair, and reasonable means. We have also offered HJB a project that fits his personal schedule, skills, and interests.

izzydog: Even though service hours aren't required the first year, you can start service projects as soon as you find out that you get into the program. The Dedicated Hunter timesheets were changed after 2013 and now you can use your customer ID number from your license, or your birthdate instead of the COR number. The COR is nice to have on the timesheets, but it's not required on the paperwork anymore. The actual paper CORs and a letter were sent to print June 10 and I've been informed that they have been mailed. They should hopefully be arriving at homes by the end of the week. 
For all those first year Dedicated Hunters that have a valid hunting or combo license and their Wildlife Conservation and Ethics course completed, the permits were printed yesterday and were delivered to the mailroom today. Two more printing/mailings for permits will happen in July as more folks complete their hours.

mr muleskinner: Was your excavating experience recent? If so, please contact me directly and I'll look into what happened. I'm happy to do some re-training with whomever the project leader was at the time. I can be reached at [email protected] or call my office line at (801) 538-4710.

huntinfanatic: I echo your comments. There are about 7,000 Dedicated Hunters right now and very seldom are there problems with projects. We'd like to say there's never a problem or miscommunication, but perfection is pretty tough to reach in any realm. Our biggest challenge is providing the quantity of projects year-round that are needed. Most of the year, we have plenty of projects to do, but it does get challenging when the vast majority of Dedicated Hunters focus on June and July instead of the springtime. Project locations are also a bit of a challenge. Most of the Dedicated Hunters live along the Wasatch Front. There are times when the bulk of the projects are 2-3 hour drives to get to. That can be challenging, but sometimes that's where the wildlife need the work done. We like to provide many more projects within the Provo-Ogden corridor, but we really don't need any more deer living in the cities http://utahwildlife.net/forum/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif

Lonetree: You mentioned abuses of DH labor. If you'd like to discuss it, you can contact me directly and I'd be happy to listen to your concerns and experiences and see what might need to change. We'd like the DH program to be completely beneficial to wildlife, the Division's goals, and the Dedicated Hunters. If it isn't doing those things, I'd like to know about it and see what can be improved. 
You are correct that on occasions Dedicated Hunter projects do occur on private land. We are very cautious with approvals of those projects. However, big game have winter, summer, and transitional ranges that they go to during the year to survive. In Utah, most big game leave a summer range and the typical hunting ground and move to vital winter ranges for food and other needs. So, sometimes the best thing for public wildlife is to improve habitat in a particular part of winter habitat in the state - even if it is privately owned ground.

I've been doing this job for about three years, and I've also noticed how the DH projects are not focused on just deer. Originally it was, but over the last 15 years the program evolved to become the go-to "volunteer" resource for all things wildlife. Some projects are fishing, some are upland game, and some are helping out at events. The sheer number of Dedicated Hunters over the years exceeded the number of deer projects that DWR could host - or had budget to host - so we looked for other meaningful ways that Dedicated Hunter Projects would support DWR's other goals. We've also worked to provide valuable projects for the youth and hunters with disabilities that are in the DH program. Not all of us can install fencing, reseed burn scars, and wield chainsaws, but we can all play an important and positive part in wildlife management. The good news is that wildlife share their habitat, so if you are helping out on a guzzler being installed for upland game, you'll also be providing water for deer, elk, etc. If you are helping kids fish, you'll be supporting a future of anglers, which is one aspect of what DWR does. In some ways, I wish we could just focus Dedicated Hunter projects on deer and deer habitat, but in other ways, I think if we did, it would be a detriment to the greater whole of wildlife management.

mtnrunner260: The DH program doesn't usually have many projects with State Parks. Antelope Island is one exception because the big and small game that live on the island are often transplanted to other areas of the state to support other populations with numbers and genetic diversity.

All:

I'm in my second term (6th year) as a Dedicated Hunter and have seen the good it can be for the DWR and hunters alike. It is definitely a partnership that requires us to work together - not against each other. Sometimes I find it challenging to get my hours done in time, while taking on a lot of work and home responsibilities, too. I can tell you that the DWR and the DH program coordinators really strive to make it work for everyone, but at the same time, we realize that the program does not fit everyone's personal views, schedules, or interests. If it works for you, we'd love to have you be part of it. If not, perhaps you can join us as a volunteer on a cool field project instead.

--
Bryan Christensen
Volunteer Services Coordinator
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to respond and set the record straight Bryan. That takes some stones on an online forum.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Bryan! Ok guys you got his email and phone number.Sounds like he wants to hear your stories.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think anyone that's in the program and is not happy with the program should get out and not renew. That will show those unfair DH coordinators.;-)


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

I was in the program for 18 consecutive years. I've shot 4 bucks during that time. Last year was my final year of enrollment. I applied this year but wasn't drawn. This is the first time I didn't draw a tag. The first few years when you were only required to perform 8 hours of service projects weren't hard to find. I even had a few of my own approved. But as time went on and they begin to require more hours projects begin to get harder to find. Some areas had more projects, but the Central region had very few or required significant travel. Hell it would have been cheaper to buy my hours out instead of paying $5 a gallon for diesel. One of the biggest problems i had was when i enrolled my wife for the first time. Trying to get the worthless project coordinators to call back was a joke. I began calling coordinators as soon as I found out she drew. None ever called me back. I even left messages at the DWR and never received a return call. On the EVENING before the rifle season started I received a call from a woman at the DWR asking if my wife still need her hours. I asked her if this was some kind of a joke. She acted surprised. I then went off with my frustration explaining how I'd been calling for **** near six months and couldn't get a return call from coordinators OR the Dwr. I explained to her how my wife had enrolled in a three year program but because of the lack of competence on the part of the coordinators and the DWR she was now paying $180 for a two year program. I asked her if because of the incompetence of the coordinators and the DWR if they were going to extend her program another year or reimburse her for the lost year. Her response was "I'll have someone call you". 4 years and I'm still waiting for that call. While the I believe the program is very poorly run I'll still apply. Hell it beats not hunting.
Below is a list of the projects available for 10,000 dedicated hunters.
Wes

Electrician Needed at Camp Maple Dell
From February 04, 2015 to June 30, 2015
At Camp Maple Dell Categories: All projects , Central Region

5 projects at Lee Kay Public Shooting Range
From April 14, 2015 to June 30, 2015
At Lee Kay Public Shooting Range Categories: All projects , Construction and Repairs , Miscellaneous , Central Region , Northern Region

Second Chance Wildlife Rehab
From April 24, 2015 to November 30, 2015
At Second Chance Wildlife Rehabilitation Categories: Southeastern Region

Pheasant Farm Maintenance
From April 28, 2015 08:14 to April 28, 2016 10:14
At Richfield, Ut Categories: All projects , Miscellaneous , Southern Region Tags: habitat , Pheasants , Construction

Nuisance Beaver Trapping near Panguitch
From April 28, 2015 10:56 to September 30, 2015 12:56
At Panguitch Utah Categories: All projects , Habitat , Wildlife Tags: Southern Region , Trapping , Beavers , Panguitch

Monroe Mountain Aspen Fence Maintenance
From April 30, 2015 08:03 to November 15, 2015 10:03
At Sevier County Categories: All projects , Habitat , Southern Region Tags: habitat , monroe , Southern Region

Pinyon and Juniper Cutting in Garfield
From April 30, 2015 09:37 to August 30, 2015 11:37
At Garfield County Categories: All projects , Habitat , Southern Region Tags: habitat , Southern Region

US Forest Service –Manti-La Sal National Forest –multiple locations
From April 30, 2015 to October 31, 2015
At Manti LaSal Mountains Categories: Southeastern Region

Carbon County fishing club instructors
From April 30, 2015 to August 31, 2015
At DWR Southeastern Region Office Categories: Southeastern Region

Elk Ridge Shooting Sports Park
From April 30, 2015 to December 31, 2015
At Blanding Gun Range Categories: Southeastern Region

Pinyon/juniper removal Tabby Mountain
From May 04, 2015 to October 01, 2015
At Beer Spring Categories: All projects , Habitat , Wildlife , Northeastern Region

North Springs Shooting Range
From May 04, 2015 to December 31, 2015
At North Springs Shooting Range Categories: Southeastern Region

Green River Shooting Sports Park
From May 04, 2015 to November 30, 2015
At Green River Shooting Sports Park Categories: Southeastern Region

Emery Town Gun Range
From May 04, 2015 to November 30, 2015
At Emery Town Gun Range Categories: Southeastern Region

Concrete needed For Midway Fish Hatchery
From May 20, 2015 to July 31, 2015
At Midway Fish Hatchery Categories: All projects , Donations , Central Region

Wasatch County Weed Control - 10 different project days
From May 27, 2015 to August 15, 2015
At Wasatch County Categories: All projects , Habitat , Central Region

Shooting range repair and clean up
From June 01, 2015 08:49 to August 30, 2015 10:49
At Panguitch Utah Categories: All projects , Miscellaneous , Southern Region Tags: shooting sports , Southern Region , Clean up

City Creek invasive weed removal
From June 01, 2015 to July 31, 2015
At City Creek Canyon, Salt Lake County Categories: All projects , Habitat , Miscellaneous , Northern Region

Donation of Materials for Box Elder WMA's
From June 03, 2015 to September 01, 2015
At Box Elder County Categories: Donations

Front Counter Assistance Needed (Long Term Volunteer Commitment Required)
From June 03, 2015 to December 31, 2015
At DWR Northern Region Headquarters Categories: All projects , Wildlife Recreation Events , Information and Education , Wildlife , Northern Region

Steel Plate Targets
From June 05, 2015 to July 31, 2015
At DWR Southeastern Region Office Categories: Southeastern Region

3-D Archery Fence at Starvation State Park
From June 15, 2015 to October 01, 2015
At Starvation State Park Categories: All projects , Construction and Repairs , Northeastern Region

Cedar Post Donation
From June 17, 2015 10:05 to September 30, 2015 12:05
At DWR Southern Region Headquarters Categories: All projects , Donations , Southern Region Tags: cedar posts , Southern Region , Donation

Guzzler project in Sevier County
From June 20, 2015 09:54 to November 15, 2015 11:54
At Sevier County Categories: All projects , Southern Region , Wildlife Tags: sevier county , Guzzler

Tree Cutting Services Needed
From June 22, 2015 to August 31, 2015
At Ogden Bay WMA Categories: All projects , Habitat , Wildlife , Northern Region

Items Needed For Ogden Bay WMA
From June 22, 2015 to September 01, 2015
At Ogden Bay WMA Categories: Donations , Northern Region

Fence Stile Fabrication
From June 23, 2015 to October 23, 2015
At Northeastern Region Categories: All projects , Habitat , Construction and Repairs , Aquatics , Wildlife , Northeastern Region

Book Cliffs Guzzler Fencing
From June 23, 2015 to October 30, 2015
At Book Cliffs Categories: All projects , Habitat , Construction and Repairs , Donations , Wildlife , Northeastern Region

Guzzler Fencing Pipe Donation
From June 23, 2015 to October 30, 2015
At Northeastern Region Categories: All projects , Habitat , Construction and Repairs , Donations , Wildlife , Northeastern Region

Game bird feed donation
From June 23, 2015 to September 30, 2015
At DWR Southeastern Region Office Categories: Southeastern Region

Guzzler Maintenance and Installation
From June 24, 2015 09:05 to September 30, 2015 11:05
At DWR Southern Region Categories: All projects , Southern Region Tags: habitat , Guzzler

Heavy Equipment Project
From June 24, 2015 09:50 to September 30, 2015 11:50
At DWR Southern Region Categories: All projects , Southern Region Tags: Heavy Equipment

Pinyon and Juniper Cutting
From June 24, 2015 09:58 to September 30, 2015 11:58
At DWR Southern Region Categories: All projects , Southern Region Tags: habitat , Pinyon and Juniper Removal

Manti-La Sal Trail Rehab
From June 24, 2015 to August 01, 2015
At Manti LaSal Mountains Categories: Southeastern Region

6 Projects available on Salt Creek and additional WMA's in Box Elder County
From June 25, 2015 to August 03, 2015
At Salt Creek WMA Categories: Habitat , Construction and Repairs , Miscellaneous , Wildlife , Northern Region

Wrap Cottonwood trees with chicken wire
From June 29, 2015 to September 01, 2015
At State Route 65 Categories: All projects , Habitat , Wildlife , Northern Region

Heavy Equipment and Materials Donations Needed.
From June 29, 2015 to October 01, 2015
At Hardware Ranch Wildlife Management Area Categories: All projects , Habitat , Construction and Repairs , Donations , Wildlife , Northern Region

Noxious Weed Treatments, Inventories and Sign installation
From July 01, 2015 to August 29, 2015
At Kamas/Heber Ranger District Categories: Habitat , Central Region , Wildlife , Northern Region

Noxious Weed Removal Logan/Ogden Ranger Districts
From July 01, 2015 to September 01, 2015
At Northern Region Categories: Habitat , Wildlife , Northern Region

Fishing Supplies for Fishing Programs
From July 01, 2015 to September 01, 2015
At DWR Northern Region Headquarters Categories: All projects , Donations , Aquatics , Northern Region

Elk Hazing
From July 02, 2015 09:53 to July 20, 2015 11:53
At Piute County Ut Categories: All projects , Southern Region Tags: wildlife

Little Montes Creek WMA Irrigation
From July 02, 2015 to August 02, 2015
At Little Montes Creek WMA - northeast of Roosevelt Categories: All projects , Habitat , Miscellaneous , Aquatics , Wildlife , Northeastern Region

Fence reconstruction and maintenance in Beaver County
From July 11, 2015 08:00 to July 11, 2015 16:00
At Beaver County Categories: All projects , Southern Region Tags: fencing , wildlife

Electroshocking Logan River (Weekdays Only)
From July 13, 2015 to July 23, 2015
At Cache County Categories: All projects , Aquatics , Northern Region

Pine and Spruce Beetle Project
From July 15, 2015 to August 29, 2015
At Kamas/Heber Ranger District Categories: Habitat , Central Region , Wildlife , Northern Region


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> If you have evidence of corruption why haven't you taken it to the DA's of the respective counties, the State AG and the representatives and senators of the districts these corrupt acts occurred in. I'm sure there are plenty of newspapers in the state that would be willing to follow up and do a story on the corruption you have evidence of, provided of course that the legal documentation you have was obtained legally.


Everything in due time, and process.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I think anyone that's in the program and is not happy with the program should get out and not renew. That will show those unfair DH coordinators.;-)


Kolby.
It's not about being unhappy. The DWR has an OBLIGATION to administer the program by providing service projects, not require more service hours then not have projects available. The coordinators also have an obligation to COORDINATE the projects and call the DH's that want to do the projects. 
Wes


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Wes said:


> Kolby.
> It's not about being unhappy. The DWR has an OBLIGATION to administer the program by providing service projects, not require more service hours then not have projects available. The coordinators also have an obligation to COORDINATE the projects and call the DH's that want to do the projects.
> Wes


I agree, the program could be run better but I've been treated pretty fairly in the 4 terms I've been in the program.
I have been frustrated in the past with a couple projects that I was told were full and they had more than enough help. Then found out later that there were several "no shows" and they could have used my help after all.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

No program, private or public, is perfect. I have utilized dedicated hunters for projects that benefit a wide spectrum of wildlife from migratory and upland birds to big game. I would have to say the program as a whole is great. There are a lot of sportsman that are providing valuable services and goods to benefit wildlife. Also it should be noted not every dedicated hunter is created equal. Some show up and that is about it, others work their tails off. Also as a dedicated hunter you should be looking year round to be getting your hours in. Not until June/July/August. Of course projects will be hard to come by then because you waited with every other procrastinator. I have had to beg to get help on a project in March and April then in August have people begging me for a project. 

I to have participated in the dedicated hunter program and have found if you are pro-active you'll be just fine.


----------

